# cash deposit into someone elses account



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

So it seems theres some new rule (at least at Barclays) that stops anyone from depositing cash into any account. I sold an item for cash and want to pay for another item in cash (no I'm not avoidnig the tax man - it's just easier!) but have been told I need to deposit it into my account first then transfer it ok. A lot of faff. Does anyone know a way around this ?


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Can you just give cash to the person you are buying from?

There are a whole host of anti-money laundering/corporate criminal offence/etc rules around that could stop what would seem like a normal transaction.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

jr2007 said:


> Can you just give cash to the person you are buying from?
> 
> There are a whole host of anti-money laundering/corporate criminal offence/etc rules around that could stop what would seem like a normal transaction.


I could but they are about a 2 hour drive away. Very annoying


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

depends what the value is. 

and to be fair with internet banking its miles easier to just transfer it electronically.

was you selling bottles of crisps and 9 bob notes!?


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Bank transfer. I sold a horse trailer and the guy gave me £4000 in cash none of it in bundles. When I counted it, there was only £3500. He gave me the extra £500 but told me he thought I'd stolen it (obviously didnt). Left a very unpleasant taste, I have little but my honesty as the saying goes. Now if I get cash I count it in front of the buyer but really prefer bank transfer much more certain and secure.


----------

